# king baboon ??Cage size



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 6, 2014)

My  Pelinobius muticus is around 4-4.5"juvie. Is a 30 liter/32 qt Sterlite Container too big ? for a juvie? I got 1/4" LP slings that out grew it and are larger since I got it. But they love burrowing so I gave it a oversize cage.
Cage is 18 x 14 x 11"

I figured if it is female, cage might barely be big enough for a 7" adult. Next molt hope I can check too see.
It's legs do look a lot thicker than my same sized Lp juvie. These definitely are made for diggin!

This is my First king baboon I am no means a expert on this species. So any help from Keepers of this spider could help.
so far kb has done well so far 2-3 years in my care.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 7, 2014)

No container is too big for any tarantula. When i had my 7.5" female P. muticus i kept her in a 32 quart sterilite, its a good size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec (Nov 7, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> No container is too big for any tarantula. When i had my 7.5" female P. muticus i kept her in a 32 quart sterilite, its a good size.


Very much so, these will dig and create the most intricate tunnels you'll ever see, the more room, the more tunnels. My 1.25 inch sling is in a 16oz container and it has dug every bit of the container that it could and has 5 different entrances, I am curious to see what it will do when I rehouse it into something bigger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 11, 2014)

awiec said:


> Very much so, these will dig and create the most intricate tunnels you'll ever see, the more room, the more tunnels. My 1.25 inch sling is in a 16oz container and it has dug every bit of the container that it could and has 5 different entrances, I am curious to see what it will do when I rehouse it into something bigger.


Yeah your right it loves its new cage , Such an impressive burrowing species. Not your average pet whole like a haplo. Nothing against haplo's they are very cool also I just don't have any right now.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Nov 11, 2014)

Can't wait for my muticus to get to that size, mine is only about 2" now so I'll probably need to wait a couple of years, slowest growth rate ever lol But completely worth it, one of my favourite species they are so majestic and unique. I mean, they hiss, that is epic

As others have said no matter what size you give it it will use as much space as it can, this species has the most intricate burrows hands down.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 11, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Can't wait for my muticus to get to that size, mine is only about 2" now so I'll probably need to wait a couple of years, slowest growth rate ever lol But completely worth it, one of my favourite species they are so majestic and unique. I mean, they hiss, that is epic
> 
> As others have said no matter what size you give it it will use as much space as it can, this species has the most intricate burrows hands down.


Definitively not a spider I would call just a pet hole, very impressive. I expected it to be un-seeable like my P irminia.


----------



## awiec (Nov 11, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Definitively not a spider I would call just a pet hole, very impressive. I expected it to be un-seeable like my P irminia.


I see mine pretty often, it will just chill at the mouth of its burrow waiting for me to feed it.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 12, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Can't wait for my muticus to get to that size, mine is only about 2" now so I'll probably need to wait a couple of years, slowest growth rate ever.


Mine aren't that slow.  I keep mine warm and dry, & get decent growth with average feeding.  One has gone from 1 1/2" early this year to over 3" now.


----------

